# Cube AMS 100 in FFM gestohlen



## flying-nik (10. Mai 2007)

http://www.woffm-ev.de/blog/?p=104 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern 08/05/2007 wÃ¼rde folgendes Bike in Frankfurt Ecke Zoo gestohlen: Cube AMS 100 - RahmenhÃ¶he 20â³ - Farbe Blackfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grÃ¼Ãe
Nik


----------

